# Suche arbeits/game Notebook



## ole88 (27. Januar 2010)

Moin moin,
ich brauch für unterwegs einen begleiter den auch erschütterungen nicht aus der ruhe bringen kann, genug rechenpower hat (amd) ne gute graka hat. wlan vlielleicht integriert bzw. umts sollte möglich sein.
muss damit unterwegs daten eingeben kundennotizen etc. machen können. und ja damit sollte auch gezockt werden können. über wow bis hin zu MW2.

Da ich keine ahnung habe wie der markt da aussieht einfach mal was posten, da kosten nich so wichtig sind da eventuell firma zahlt.

lg und danke im vorraus ole


----------



## AchtBit (27. Januar 2010)

Das wäre vielleicht was..

Asus UL50VT-XO037V

Notebookcheck: Asus: ULV-Notebook UL50VT mit Turbo-Modus


Allerding solltest du schon einen ungefähren Preis ansetzen


----------



## ole88 (27. Januar 2010)

amd hab ich gesagt^^ preis ka da ich das erst verhandeln muss, deswegen brauch ich ja nen groben überblick


----------



## kress (27. Januar 2010)

Wenn du ein Notebook mit AMD-Prozessor willst, würd ich noch ein bisschen warten, da bald Phenom II's (x4) für Notebooks rauskommen sollen.


----------



## ole88 (27. Januar 2010)

ah ok, wie lange etwa?


----------



## kress (27. Januar 2010)

Laut Google Suche sollen die erst im Mai 2010 rauskommen. Is doch noch ein bisschen bis hin. Aber entweder würde ich darauf warten oder mir dann doch einen Intel Prozi reinmachen, aber das kannst du entscheiden.


----------



## ole88 (27. Januar 2010)

hmm das mist, bräucht in denn nächsten zwei monaten einen, will kein intel da ich mich damit nich auskenne, wenn nur amd^^ nein ich bin kein fanboy es kann auch einen nvidia karte drin sein^^


----------



## kress (27. Januar 2010)

Hm, ich würde dir das hier empfehlen Notebooks ASUS X62J-JX089V [HighEnd-Gamer 2.1] . Ist aber ein Intel drin, AMD Notebooks sind nicht zu Spielen geeignet.
Das hier ist der Beste mit AMD Prozi, den ich gefunden hab. Notebooks HP Pavilion dv7-3125eg


----------



## ole88 (27. Januar 2010)

hm der erste is ganz nett, oder ich wart echt bis mai, was aber dumm ist weil ich etz scho damit anfangen müsste zu arbeiten, mist. amd soll hine machen


----------



## AchtBit (27. Januar 2010)

AMD ist aber grade im mobilen Bereich eine schlechte Wahl.


----------



## ole88 (27. Januar 2010)

hm momentan vielleicht noch


----------



## AchtBit (27. Januar 2010)

AMD müsste schon einen Clawhammer Step machen um im mobilen Sektor aufzuschliessen


----------



## midnight (27. Januar 2010)

AMD in allen Ehren, aber im Laptop können sie einfach kaum was reißen. Für Budget mags reichen, aber wenns um richtig Leistung geht kommt AMD nicht mit und das ist schon einige Jahre so.
Ohne ne Presiangabe kommst du nicht weit, so ein ungefährer Rahmen muss dir schon klar sein.
Zocken und nebenbei mobil sein ist eh sehr schwierig, sowas kostet immer viel Aufpreis und bringt lange nicht die gewünschte Leistung.

so far


----------



## schneiderbernd (5. Februar 2010)

ohne Preis kann ich Dir hier tausende aufzählen...müßte man schon ungefähr wissen..ach und wobei mußt Du Dich bei einem Intel Prozi im Lap auskennen??
AMD im Lap.  nee lass mal...und auch die neuen werden wohl keine neuen Performance Wunder werden und stark hinter Intel bleiben!


----------



## rebel4life (6. Februar 2010)

AMD würde ich bei nem Laptop nicht nehem. Die sind schlichtweg zu lahm, ich bin selbst nicht von Intels Preispolitik begeistert, hab aber in meinem Laptop dennoch eine Intel CPU, hat schlichtweg damit zu tun, dass ich das beste für meine Anwendung wollte und wenn der Intel halt weniger Strom bei der Leistung braucht, dann ist das so. 

Ich empfehle dir Geräte von Lenovo, Dell oder Compaq, da hast du auch länger etwas davon, für COD MW2 brauchst du ne Graka, die mindestens so schnell ist wie ne 9300M GS, mit dieser läuft COD zwar auch, aber nur in 960x600. Sprich so ne HD4670 um den Dreh sollte es schon sein.


----------



## schneiderbernd (6. Februar 2010)

rebel4life schrieb:


> AMD würde ich bei nem Laptop nicht nehem. Die sind schlichtweg zu lahm, ich bin selbst nicht von Intels Preispolitik begeistert, hab aber in meinem Laptop dennoch eine Intel CPU, hat schlichtweg damit zu tun, dass ich das beste für meine Anwendung wollte und wenn der Intel halt weniger Strom bei der Leistung braucht, dann ist das so.
> 
> Ich empfehle dir Geräte von Lenovo, Dell oder Compaq, da hast du auch länger etwas davon, für COD MW2 brauchst du ne Graka, die mindestens so schnell ist wie ne 9300M GS, mit dieser läuft COD zwar auch, aber nur in 960x600. Sprich so ne HD4670 um den Dreh sollte es schon sein.


oder besser!


----------

